# MY FH's



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So i am adding pics of all my flowerhorns i have right now. Tonight i went down to island pets to pic up one of the short body they have in. here are the pics and vid:

Vid (Sidd and Herbert)





Herbert:

























Sidd:

















Short Body Female:









New Short Body Male:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good peter! Love Herbert!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man. yeah hes a good fish.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

how do you know the red short body is a male? too small to tell? i agree herbert is a striking fh.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Cowis,
I see you got one of those short males! Good choice, going to be a spectacular fish!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I'm not necessarily a flowerhorn fan but this guy (herbert) is unbelievable. Beautiful fish. Nice colors and in great shape!


----------

